# Xp



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

redline said:


> When upgrading to XP OS does a fresh install of the current OS need to be done first or just go over it?


 It depends on whether its an original from MS or an up-grade CD.

Mine is an up-grade, so I start the install from the XP CD, then during the install, it asks me to insert the Win98 CD. After this has been verified, I'm instructed to reinsert the XP CD.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I always do a fresh install if possible


----------



## Tub Refinisher (Feb 15, 2009)

A clean install (format drive, install new OS) is ALWAYS best. Just a side note, though - if you're upgrading a system that's old enough to have Windows 98 on it, you're looking at some pretty old hardware - at least 8 years old. Frankly, I wouldn't bother. You'd be much better off picking up a used pc with XP already on it. That way you'd have newer, more reliable, and faster hardware for the new OS.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Tub Refinisher said:


> if you're upgrading a system that's old enough to have Windows 98 on it, you're looking at some pretty old hardware - at least 8 years old..


 That may not be true in all cases! 
My desktop is just 3 years old. The XP OS has been on 3 different machines over the course of time.
I had a Win98 machine that died, so I bought an XP up-grade to put on a machine that I built.
As machines died, I moved the OS from machine to machine.
The negative part of this is that I have to keep a Win98 copy around (from 1997) to reinstall my XP CD.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

If they decide to go with the XP upgrade what are the steps?
Just save all important files to disk, load XP cd....?
Do the drivers have to be re-installed?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

One place I worked they were still installing WIN98 as little as 3 years ago - on new machines

What are the specs on your PC?

Actually for normal use it should be faster/more mem/storage then whah is stated



> The minimum hardware requirements for Windows XP Home Edition are:
> 
> Pentium 233-megahertz (MHz) processor or faster (300 MHz is recommended)
> At least 64 megabytes (MB) of RAM (128 MB is recommended)
> ...


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

redline said:


> If they decide to go with the XP upgrade what are the steps?
> Just save all important files to disk, load XP cd....?
> Do the drivers have to be re-installed?


 
Backup anything you want to keep to CDRs,

If it's a full installation disc, you can just pop it in and boot right from the disc... watch for a "PRESS F9 TO BOOT FROM DISC MESSAGE" or something similar within the first few seconds of bootup

Then just follow the directions

99% of needed drivers have been incorporated with WIN XP, you'll probably never need a driver CD again.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Scuba_Dave said:


> One place I worked they were still installing WIN98 as little as 3 years ago - on new machines
> 
> What are the specs on your PC?
> 
> ...


There system has either 600 or 800 MHZ.
512 RAM
120 GB HD.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

johnnyboy said:


> If it's a full installation disc, you can just pop it in and boot right from the disc...


It is the upgrade version.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

The up-grade version works just the same, except it will ask you place the Win98 disk in the drive, at some point. It will read the disk and then have you return the XP CD to the drive.


----------

